# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  یه راهکار خیلی ساده برای رسیدن به یه درصد خوب تو ریاضی

## ah.at

1- رشته ریاضی




2- رشته تجربی




3- رشته انسانی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

یعنی سوالات انتگرال از احتمال و آمار راحت تره ؟

----------


## lili96666

اره انتگرال خیلی راحت البته اگه تحربی باشی

----------


## INFERNAL

مشتق و کاربرد مشتق که خوبه...!
چرا خیلی دشوار؟!

----------


## Ali.psy

امار ومدلسازی رشته انسانی سه تا سوال نه چهار تا+استدلال ریاضی گاها نمیاد ازش سوال ...

----------


## saj8jad

ترتیب اولویت گسسته به نظرم اصلا جالب نیست ، مبحث نظریه اعداد از ترکیبیات و احتمال سخت تر هستش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amin ZD

کسی که اینارو طرح کرده خیلی از مرحله پرت بوده انگار
ماتریس گاهی سوال میاد گاهی نمیاد گذاشته تو اولویت
کل امارو میشه تو 2 روز بست نوشته دشوار
مشتق کاربرد مشتق 5 تا سوال میاد نوشته خیلی دشوار
احتمال 3 تا سوال داره با دقت میشه راحت هر 3 تاشو زد ولی نوشته دشوار
وات د فاز ؟

----------


## bvb09

ب نظر من همشون آسونن ب جز مقاطع مخروطی ک اونم راحته ولی خیلی وقت گیره با هندسه 1.......

----------


## saj8jad

در اولویت بندی رشته تجربی مبحث حد و پیوستگی و مجانب رو در دسته ساده قرار داده ، در صورتی که پیش نیاز این مباحث تابع و مثلثات هستش که به ترتیب در دسته های متوسط و خیلی دشوار قرار دارند ، بنابراین نتیجه میگیریم که حد و پیوستگی باید در دسته خیلی دشوار قرار داشته باشه نه دسته ساده!  :Yahoo (4): 

از طرفی خیلی ساده میشه تست های آمار رو زد که در دسته دشوار قرار داده شده!  :Yahoo (4): 

کاملاً مشخصه کسی که این طبقه بندی رو انجام داده آگاهی چندانی نداشته  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ah.at

> کسی که اینارو طرح کرده خیلی از مرحله پرت بوده انگار
> ماتریس گاهی سوال میاد گاهی نمیاد گذاشته تو اولویت
> کل امارو میشه تو 2 روز بست نوشته دشوار
> مشتق کاربرد مشتق 5 تا سوال میاد نوشته خیلی دشوار
> احتمال 3 تا سوال داره با دقت میشه راحت هر 3 تاشو زد ولی نوشته دشوار
> وات د فاز ؟



ماتریس هر سال سوال داره .

----------


## m.jafari1990

منم تعجب کردم یه لحظه به خودم شک  کردم :d

----------


## Dj.ALI

قبول ندارم..امار و کاربرد مشتق جزو اسون ترین مباحث ریاضیه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sami7

این اولویت بندی ها غلط هست 

خدایش اگه کسی 30 درصد بخاد تو ریاضی می تونه مباحث زیر رو بخونه که خیلی راحت هستن و به راحتی هم نتیجه میگیره :

آمار - احتمال- تابع- لگاریتم - نامعادله و معادله-ترکیبات  - ماتریس  ...اگه وقت زیاد اورد مشتق !

----------


## hamed_habibi

ماتریس هر سال میادوودرضمن مثلثات سخت نیس بنظرم من 94 سه تاشم زدم..

----------


## ah.at

> ماتریس هر سال میادوودرضمن مثلثات سخت نیس بنظرم من 94 سه تاشم زدم..



وسه خیلیا هست .

----------


## mrj1376

مرسی از راهنماییتون.. ولی مگه هر سال طبق این فرمول میاد؟

----------


## ah.at

> مرسی از راهنماییتون.. ولی مگه هر سال طبق این فرمول میاد؟



آره تقریبا همیشه بودجه بندی ثابته مگه اینکه یکی دو تست تو بعضی فصول جا به جا بشه .
مثلا مشتق و کاربردش یه سال 5 تست داره یه سال 6 تست داره اینجوری .

----------


## Qazale

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ah.at


1-
2- رشته تجربی

فایل پیوست 50519





اتفاقا مثلثات سؤالاتش خیلی راحت طرح میشه!فقط خودش یکم اذیت میکنه!هرچند بنظر من خیلی شیرینه...
سؤالات کنکورش خیلی خوبه بنظرم*

----------


## مسعود قهرمانی

کاربرد مشتق و حد و پیوستگی و تابع رو خوب بخون.
راحت میشه ازشون تست زد.

----------


## amia

:Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
ببخشید ولی این طور درصد بندی اصلا اصولی نیست.شوخی که نیست کنکوره...
در ضمن درصد سختی هر مبحث به خود شخص برمیگرده.به هیچ وجه نمیشه کلی گفت و جمع بست :Yahoo (13):

----------


## amia

اگه میخواین بفهمین چقد تو ریاضی میتونین موفق باشین اول ببینین تو چ مبحثایی قوی ترین بعد این عکس رو بررسی کنین و درصد بندی کنید برا کنکور...(البته برا تجربیاس) :Yahoo (105):

----------


## lili96666

کلا ریاضی تحربی کنکورش اسونه.به نظرم من که ازفیزیک بهتره

----------

